# [OT] Repubblica.it

## shogun_panda

Salve ragazzi...

Sono solito visitare il sito de "La Repubblica" (www.repubblica.it)...

Ora vi chiedo...ma anche a voi quel sito è oltremodo pesante? Roba che lo scrolling di Firefox scatta...

O lo fa solo a me?  :Sad: 

Grazie per le risposte all'insulsa domanda...Ciao ciao!

----------

## federico

Bisognerebbe capire cosa intendi per scatta, se intendi che lo scrolling non e' fluido lo fa anche a me perche' il sito e' parecchio variegato e oltremodo pesante.

Federico

----------

## lavish

Dai non è pesante, c'è _solo_un_video_in_flash_ al centro dell'homepage   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Dai non è pesante, c'è _solo_un_video_in_flash_ al centro dell'homepage    

 

Con flash block la situazione migliora notevolmente.

Comunque altre pagine con animazioni flash vanno benissimo, il che mi fa pensare che oltre ad essere un video in flash deve anche fare qualcosa di atipico (chesso, connessione http contemporanea con 15 siti di pubblicitá....)

----------

## fejfbo

Avete provato Opera 9? 

Anche a me con Firefox qualche sito presentava rallentamenti, mentre con Opera tutto va egregiamente.

Inoltre, da quello che ho letto in giro per il web, dovrebbe essere il primo browser a supportare Css2Last edited by fejfbo on Sat Jul 29, 2006 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Avete provato Opera 9? 
> 
> Anche a me con Firefox qualche sito presentava rallentamenti, mentre con Opera tutto va egregiamente

 

In tutta onestá: se devo installare opera solo per vedere repubblica semplicemente non leggo repubblica, e che loro imparino a fare i siti.

----------

## fejfbo

Si, su questo hai ragione, avevo dimenticato che sto provando Opera per Css2, l'ho aggiunto dopo perche' me ne ero scordato nello scrivere il post  :Embarassed: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Ok...allora non sono l'unico...

Cmq sì, federico, avevi centrato il problema...il sito è molto variegato e pieno di roba (inutile aggiungere che nonostante il restyling è sempre impicciato da leggere)...ed ho anche Flashblock...

Non riesco a capire chi cavolo abbia scritto quel coso...Manco fossero 100MB di HTML...  :Smile: 

Cmq anche io sospetto che apra connessioni http per pubblicità a 150 siti diversi...ora controllo... (Sì! E' un iperbole, pignoli!)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fejfbo wrote:*   Avete provato Opera 9? 
> 
> Anche a me con Firefox qualche sito presentava rallentamenti, mentre con Opera tutto va egregiamente 
> 
> In tutta onestá: se devo installare opera solo per vedere repubblica semplicemente non leggo repubblica, e che loro imparino a fare i siti.

 

Non che il corrieredellasera se la cavi meglio... "La Repubblica" e il "Corriere della Sera" sono le maggiori testate italiane ed entrambi hanno siti da panico  :Sad: 

Meno male che lo compro di solito il giornale  :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *federico wrote:*   

> Meno male che lo compro di solito il giornale 

 

Il problema è che io leggo i siti PROPRIO per non comprare il giornale...Guadagno 1¤ al giorno...

PS: NO! Non sono genovese!  :Laughing:  

----------

## thewally

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Il problema è che io leggo i siti PROPRIO per non comprare il giornale...Guadagno 1¤ al giorno...

 

Si, ma allora, per delle notizie approfondite come le trovi sul sito di Repubblica o Corriere Della Sera, tanto vale leggere il sito dell'ANSA, anch'esso pesante, ma un po' meno.

Comunque, fortunatamente, c'è ancora molta differenza tra la carta stampata e Internet... vuoi mettere la tranquillità di leggerti il giornale, seduto al bar, mentre ti bevi un caffettino e assapori una brioche   :Very Happy: 

Prova a tocchettare la tastiera con le mani sporche di marmellata della brioche   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> PS: NO! Non sono genovese!  

 

Chiamato ?!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sparker

E pensate che secondo Firefox repubblica.it è fatto secondo gli standard...

----------

## thewally

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> E pensate che secondo Firefox repubblica.it è fatto secondo gli standard...

 

Ah, beh, allora siamo apposto   :Laughing: 

Il problema è aggirabile con i feed RSS  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Il problema è aggirabile con i feed RSS 

 

That's what i already do, sir   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Meno male che lo compro di solito il giornale  
> 
> Il problema è che io leggo i siti PROPRIO per non comprare il giornale...Guadagno 1¤ al giorno...
> 
> PS: NO! Non sono genovese!  

 

Si ma sul sito c'e' un riassunto di quello che c'e' sul giornale, e non ci sono proprio tutte le notizie che appaiono anche sullo stampato..

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si ma sul sito c'e' un riassunto di quello che c'e' sul giornale, e non ci sono proprio tutte le notizie che appaiono anche sullo stampato..

 

Ce ne sono decisamente di meno, hanno di buono che sono mediamente piú aggiornate rispetto all'edizione stampata ma sono decisamente piú striminzite... i sito dei giornali sono comodi per leggere quello che succede durante la giornata ma decisamente l'edizione cartacea resta migliore. Sopratutto per chi legge in treno/metropolitana.

----------

## nikko96

Non so quanto sia affidabile il bugs meter di dillo,perche' leggendo il codice della home-page 

di repubblica da un numero esagerato di bugs(errori nel codice html).

Forse qualcosa di poco otodosso c'e' in quel sito.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io con Bon Echo  [il futuro FF 2 versione 2.0b1 precompilato dal sito mozilla ed aggiornato giornalmente via update automatici] e l'estensione Adblock non ho problemi di sorta. Non ho provato con FF 1.5.0.5 , lo sta ancora compilando  :Wink:  . Cmq vi raccomando  adblock o adblock pro [che dovrebbe filtrare anche flash] : sarà un toccasana per il vs browser

----------

## Dece

A me non sembra di vedere grossi rallentamenti... però quando usavo firefox mi capitava spesso di avere rallentamenti: con firefox-bin invece va tutto bene   :Confused: 

----------

